# DRO on a Logan 200?



## Cason (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking to add a DRO to my new Logan 200. I was looking at the DRO Pros kits, but cannot see how I can attach it to this lathe. It just doesn't look like there is a good placement for it. Has anyone added a true DRO to their Logan?


----------



## GK1918 (Sep 6, 2013)

We hear ya, and with any older lathe they are all kind of round'y like art deco.  I am about to do this and dont underestimate the power of epoxy, then
my plan is a plexy glass shield or something.  think I posted this before but for years I got by with a 3/4 thick plate with glued rug underneath the rug
soaked with oil and clamped over night, that made impressions of the V bed. Used a large dial ind. with a lot of travel the plate being heavy will not
move and a place for a mag. base ind. a place for my oil can.  Most of the time when not used I just keep a steel block on it just to keep the v form.
I'll get a pic as soon as my dro comes.
although you may have a better location than I do.







"you dont move a mountain with your back, you use your brain"     the old mans quote


----------



## Old Iron (Sep 6, 2013)

I put DRO's on my 1953 13" south bend and my 1953 13" LeBlond the cross slide is the hard part on these older machines but it can be done. just takes a little thinking and some spacers.

Paul


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Epoxy is good but Old Iron nailed it.  SPACERS.  Don't be afraid to let the scale stand off a bit.  If nothing else consider it a place for the chips to fall through!  Mine came with little to none for instructions so I guessed a whole bunch.  In fact, I was so intimidated initially, that the whole thing sat in the box on the bench for almost three months until one night I finally said "Now or never"!  I was slow and careful but it works like a champ.  Don't know how I did without it.  Far less screw-ups now and projects actually look a whole lot better!  You will be amazed at how much faster you will be once you learn to trust it.

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!:allgood:


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never mounted one from dro pros, but probably not a lot different than the one the CDCO sells.  Like the others have said, it's just a matter of making brackets and spacers.  I don't know how much precision you're looking for but I was kind of surprised to find out that the sino kit from CDCO only reads down to increments of .0004.  Now I'm not going to try to tell you that I work to tenths on a regular basis, but when I'm trying to sneak up on a dimension I'd like to know right down to .0001 the position of my tool when I start my finish pass.  What happens after the cut is another story.)  Just a heads up....check the resolution on the scales before you make the purchase.  I really have no complaints about the sino unit.  It well worth what I paid for it.

Chuck


----------



## mjhenks (Apr 20, 2014)

Have thought about a DRO for my 9" Logan.  I installed one on my mini-mill years ago and if they are anything alike then it is just brackets and spacer.  

I used the older cousin of one of these.   http://www.shumatech.com/web/node/155

Fun project.  maybe someday for my lathe.


----------



## Bhouin (May 10, 2014)

Cason said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking to add a DRO to my new Logan 200. I was looking at the DRO Pros kits, but cannot see how I can attach it to this lathe. It just doesn't look like there is a good placement for it. Has anyone added a true DRO to their Logan?



I have a logan 200 that I put a DRO pros mag kit on it.  I can take some pics when I get home.  It really wasn't that bad to install

Bob


----------



## Terrywerm (May 11, 2014)

Bhouin said:


> I have a logan 200 that I put a DRO pros mag kit on it.  I can take some pics when I get home.  It really wasn't that bad to install
> 
> Bob



I also have a Logan 200 and would love to see the photos of how you did yours. I am thinking it might be a while before I get around to putting a DRO on my Logan, but I can see the potential advantages.


----------



## Bhouin (May 11, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures of my installation.  As I mentioned earlier, the kit that I used was the magnetic scales.  The install actually wasn't too bad to do all things considered.

I used the reader brackets provided.  I did have to make some small spacers to mount the scales, but nothing fancy here, just some machined rectangles to match the spacing.  Example, on the cross slide you will see 2 aluminum spacers.  These were used to space out the scale from the cross slide to clear the gib screws.  

I should also mention that I didn't have to tear apart the lathe to mount the kit either.

Let me know if you would like any additional pictures.

BTW, I highly recommend the upgrade to DRO as it has made using the lathe just so much faster and enjoyable.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Terrywerm (May 11, 2014)

Bob, thanks a million for the photos!!  I am interested in one of the magnetic setups from DRO Pros also, but I intend to install a three axis setup on my mill first, and that may be a while before funds are available. Despite the fact that it may be quite some time before I install a DRO on my Logan, the pics are still greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bhouin (May 11, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Bob, thanks a million for the photos!!  I am interested in one of the magnetic setups from DRO Pros also, but I intend to install a three axis setup on my mill first, and that may be a while before funds are available. Despite the fact that it may be quite some time before I install a DRO on my Logan, the pics are still greatly appreciated!



Terry, when you get ready to do the install if you need additional pics just let me know.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Bob, I do appreciate that!


----------

